# Muck VS. Lacross



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Alright, I need some new boots. I've had my Lacross Alpha Burley's (800 gm) for about 4 years and I barely made it through last rabbit season with them. They are all cracked around the ankles.
Anyway, Matt's lovin' his Muck boots, but I'm not convinced yet. Anyone have any opinions on comparing the two? I'll be putting a bunch of miles on them and expect 2 good years. After having these Lacross's I won't go back to lace up type boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Best boot on the market!!! Muck boots!!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

mich buckmaster said:


> Best boot on the market!!! Muck boots!!


I agree. Earlier this season, I bought a pair of LaCrosse boots that were on sale. I bought them Friday, wore them Saturday and Sunday squirrel hunting, and returned them Tuesday because they were coming apart by the heal!
I won't buy LaCrosse again.


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

and I have settled on the Muck boots.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

I have owned three pair of Muck boots and am convinced they are the best boot on the market for my purpose. A pair usually lasts me about four years before the ankle rubber cracks beyond repair. 

I am rough on boots and put a few rips into the neoprene but it repairs easily. I have used my current pair for three seasons and noticed a slight crack on the ankle the other day. I will put a patch over the crack and should get one more season from this pair. 

I duck hunt and deer hunt in wet conditions. They call them Muck boots for a reason.


----------



## huntinchucks (Jul 30, 2008)

Wich one is warmer in everyones opinion. My dad has 1200gr thinsulate lacross and has 2 tough years on them finally cracking at ancles but super warm.


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

huntinchucks said:


> Wich one is warmer in everyones opinion. My dad has 1200gr thinsulate lacross and has 2 tough years on them finally cracking at ancles but super warm.


I buy the Muck boots just big enough to fit a polypro sock liner and pair of thick wool/synthetic blend socks...but tight enough my feet don't flop around if I wear a pair of heavy cotton gym socks.

I hunt thorughout the MI winter in them...even tree stand sitting, and don't seem to struggle with cold feet.

That being said, I am not sure if it is the layering that is working or the fact my much boots are made of thick neoprene, which insulates somewhat.

Anyway, I like my setup.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Funny you should mention this Meg, it was on Trapperman the other day. I don't think there was one bad comment on the muck boots, thinking about them myself. Being laid off, I have lived in my lacross (I have 2 pair) to the tune of probably 5 miles minimum a day, some days many more. My heals are about raw now from all the walking.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i bought a pair of lacrosse boots they made it 1 1/2 years will never buy them again....junk...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The 2 pair of Lacrosses that I'm using are 9+ years old. I bow hunt, run the beagles and trap in them. Never an easy day for them when I put them on.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Lacrosse Alpha Burlys 1200 grams going on 8 or so years. Still holding up perfectly, I wear them all the time. Fishing, hunting and walking in the woods. 

Bogs makes damn nice boots too. Worth looking at, similar pricing to Mucks and Lacrosse. We carry a decent line of bogs at the store and do extremely well with them.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I own four pair of Lacrosse boots the oldest pair being 8 years old. I have 2-insulated, uninsulted, slip ons and a old pair thhat has laces at the top plus a pair of icemans form Lacrosse. I wear a pair everyday of the hunting season and I hunt every day. These boots have worn like iron and I have never had an issue with them. The oldest pair is starting to get a bit thin in the bottoms because I have logged so man miles on them but I can't fault the boot for that since they have been through some pretty rocky terrain. No I have never owned a pair of Muck's but then I have never had a need to even look at them.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Can't go wrong with the Mucks!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Own a pair of Lacrosse Alpha with the zipper and have had no problems but only have had them one year. Are a great combo for fit,warmth and easy off.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Mucks hands down but you will need a boot drier not due to leaking but to dry out at the end of the day.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with N M Mechanical, Muck boots and boot dryers. I have both the insulated and uninsulated boots. They have become my prefered hunting boots. I also have the Muck shoes and have worn them almost every day this winter for around town. The camp boots as well, if the snow/slush is deeper.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yep, we use our boot dryer quite a bit. Those things are great. 
Looks like I will try out the Muck boots. I think my local archery shop sells them too and it's always nice to buy stuff from them instead or Gander Mt or Cabela's. 
Thanks everyone.

Oh and John, I really need to make my was over to that trapperman site!!!


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm really up in the air on this one. I have two pair of Lacrosse, one of which is 20 years old. I also own one pair of Muck boots which i love. I've been told that the Lacroose is no longer made in America, However i still bought a new pair this year, and love them. either pair are good choices.


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

In my opinion the boots are both very good quality in comparison to everything else on the market. I have tried other brands and none have been as nice as the muck or lacrosse for scent free rubber boots. I lean more toward the Muck boots cause I think they are more comfortable and fit me better.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

I have never had Muck boots but a friend of mine does and his are all ripped up (neoprene) which really suprises me because he hardley even hunts in them. I like Lacross and Cabelas boots.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Diggdug said:


> I have never had Muck boots but a friend of mine does and his are all ripped up (neoprene) which really suprises me because he hardley even hunts in them. I like Lacross and Cabelas boots.


The Muck uppers are made of cloth covered neoprene and will get tiny rips when used heavily for upland style hunting when you are always walking through briars and brush. The rips seldom cause leaks and normally start out very small and if ignored, will become larger. You should inspect your boots a few times a year and use neoprene glue to seal the tears. Usually, it is very simple step to apply the glue and work it into the nick or tear. 

If you are a big upland hunter and want maintenance free, find something other than Mucks. I choose to use Mucks because I am willing to maintain them and the advantages far outweigh the disadvantage. For us duck hunting deer hunters, there is no better boot. 

Muck boots are a premium boot for a premium price. They are great for walking in wet terrain and despite their slipper like comfort, are warm in extreme conditions and are reliable in the muckiest swamp. But you have to be willing to put up with a little maintenance and if that is not something you are willing to do, don't buy them.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

Had a pair of lacrosse burly boots I bought in 1993 for a caribou hunt and wore them 15 years before they cracked at the heels. I bought a new pair last February and was out rabbit hunting Monday, stepped in some water and got a wet foot, looked at the heel and it is already starting to crack! I guess I'll try the Muck boots next time!!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Lacrosse used to be a good boot, NOT ANYMORE !!! I threw 2 pairs of cracked boots away this year. The only thing worse than their boots is their customer service.:rant:

I love my Muck Arctic sport boots!!!!!


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

Looks like the Muck's are the choice! Will be looking for some this winter. Is it normal to get about 1 size larger than your boot for thicker socks?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

mucks are actual size, same as shoe size. If they are for winter get the arctic sport or woody elite MAX. comfort rated +60 to -40. I havnt needed heavy socks, but if you do get one size larger.

Some places are a little pricey on them. If you get to Houghton Lake, Lymans has the arctic sport for $85


----------

